# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Takee 1, holographic video phone concept, Estar Technology, China

## Airicist

Designer - Estar Technology

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> Takee world's first holographic 3D smartphone. Shenzhen Estar produced the world's first holographic phone Takee. The takee holographic handset will be officially released in China on July 17.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Takee 1 Claims To Be World’s First Holographic Phone"

by Tyler Lee
July 18, 2014

----------

